# ISO Old / Traditional Recipes



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 18, 2006)

hi,  Were looking for old and traditonal (to any country) recipes that we could use for a SACE stage 2 Food &Hospitality course (in Australia) that woulden't be too expensive and that can be altered to suit a modern day Restaurant or Cafe in Australia.  Oh and I(Krysten) am a Vegitarian so no meat please.

Any help would be greatly Appreciated.   Thankyou 

luv Kim & Krysten


----------



## auntdot (Feb 18, 2006)

It might help if you were a bit more specific.

Do you want a main course? Side dishes?

Am a bit confused as you say you want it for a course and then for a restaurant menu.

Have some ideas, but am not sure what you want.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 18, 2006)

ok, sounds like something like this:
old: mixed vegetables, boiled, buttered, served.
new: select a variety of root vegetables: turnip, parsnip, carrot, potato, etc (your choice of what is available)...slice on bias in medium pieces, sprinkle with olive oil, season with salt, pepper, thyme, chili flakes,  roast in 400*F oven until lightly browned and tender, flipping occasionally...30 min or so.  rough chop together, mix and serve...test for seasoning, garnish with fresh chopped parsley.  

fresh, colorful, very tasty, vegetarian, not too dear.  enjoy


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 18, 2006)

*Fried  Tomatoes  And  Okra*

FRIED  TOMATOES  AND  OKRA

 2 lb. frozen okra
1 lg. can crushed tomatoes
1 lg. green pepper
1 lg. onion
1 can whole kernel corn (option)
1/2 stick margarine
Salt
Pepper
1 tsp. sugar

 Cut up okra, simmer in margarine.  Slice green peppers and onions.  Add to okra until brown.  Add can of tomatoes with the juice.  Add salt and pepper to taste.  Drain corn, add sugar, stir and let simmer.  Pour over rice, if so desired.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 18, 2006)

feild peas with snaps
creamed corn both of these are older recipes
any kind of beans and rice 

newer-glazed carrots-veggie stir fry
also veggie au gratin is good and newer


----------



## QSis (Feb 18, 2006)

Well first thing that comes to mind is some sort of filled pasta.  Traditionally, Italian ravioli and Polish pierogi are filled with cheese.  But nouveau cuisine has them stuffed with butternut squash, pureed green peas, pumpkin, etc. and served with fried sage leaves in butter sauce.

But, as auntdot said, we could help you better if you narrowed your request a little.  

Lee


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 19, 2006)

It needs to be a main meal and those sound really good got any more

luv kim & krysten


----------



## auntdot (Feb 19, 2006)

Just an idea.

Portobello mushroom stuffed with cheese and whatever else you want. 

Just Google for recipes.

Serve surrounded with small piles of deep fried matchsticks of carrot, potato, beet, and parsnip.

Put a bit of tomato comfit on the plate and it would look nice, and I think taste OK.

I hate trying to come up with veggie menus, it makes me think too hard.


----------



## Constance (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are a few suggestions:

Red beans & rice
Hoppin' John (black-eye peas & rice)
Bean burritos
Cabbage rolls with mushroom/rice filling
Pasta primavera
Potato leek soup

One more question...what kind of vegetarian are you? Do you eat eggs and chese?


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 19, 2006)

I am an Ovo-Lacto Vegetarian (i still eat dairy products and eggs). I'm sorry but my teacher told me today that it has to be Traditional to Australia or England.   Any Ideas
 



luv Kim & Krysten


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 20, 2006)

English/British Meal Ideas:

vegetarian Yorkshire pudding 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/yorkshirepudding_67385.shtml

vegetarian sheperd's pie
http://www.britishpotatoes.co.uk/viewrecipe.asp?id=35

"bubble and squeek"
http://thefoody.com/vegetable/bubblesqueak.html

Then maybe for a dessert or appetizer you could do something with various English cheeses (stilton, wendsleydale, gloucaster, etc.) and fruit?


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 20, 2006)

I've posted loads of 'traditional' British (and specifically Scottish ones, too!) on here - including shepherd's pie, cottage pie, bubble and squeak, things like Cullen Skink, a fish soup, Cock a leekie soup (chicken and leek and very 'now' as it is a thin broth with little bits of veggies and rice in the broth).  If you do a search from the bar at the top and put any of those dishes in the search box it'll bring you up loads of recipes!


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 20, 2006)

is bubble and squeek traditional and old?


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 20, 2006)

Cheese-lovers said:
			
		

> is bubble and squeek traditional and old?


 
Yes, it is very traditional... 

You might also want to check out this website: http://goto.glocalnet.net/recipezone/mainframe.htmhttp://goto.glocalnet.net/recipezone/


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 20, 2006)

is it OLD and traditional?and how could i alter it for  modern day convenience and to a modern restarant quality

luv Kim & Krysten


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 21, 2006)

i have decided to make a modernised british breakfast using bubble and squeak, pentagon shaped toast, not bacon (soy rashes) and eggs.  I am unsure as to what kind of drink to searve with this....

luv Krysten


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheese-lovers said:
			
		

> i have decided to make a modernised british breakfast using bubble and squeak, pentagon shaped toast, not bacon (soy rashes) and eggs. I am unsure as to what kind of drink to searve with this....
> 
> luv Krysten


 
You cant get more authentic/traditional than tea!


----------



## cc2003btw (Feb 21, 2006)

What about crumble. Traditional recipe is to cook the fruit in a pan, put this in a dish, then top with mixed flour and butter (just work them together by hand and they'll come together). How you could adapt that to modern restaurant food i'm not sure. Or sunday dinner. If you can do a really good roast piece of meat and serve it with roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli and something else with a good gravy then you deserve praise.


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi.

This is Kim but im talking for Krysten. She has unfortunately had her idea to make bubble and squeak declined so now she is going to make bread and butter pudding. I am making a baked lemon cheesecake. We were wondering if people had pictures or ideas on how to serve these dishes in a modern way that is good enough to be served in a restaurant.

Thanks 
luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 21, 2006)

I've posted quite a few bread and butter pudding recipes from the UK on here... one made with marmalade and one with fruits - you could cook them in individual ramekin or souffle dishes.

I've found you the thread for a fruit B&BP
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/bread-and-butter-pudding-ishbels-14850.html

You could use brioche instead of ordinary bread for the puddings.

Another B&BP thread!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/bread-and-butter-pudding-with-a-twist-14718.html?highlight=bread+butter+pudding


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 21, 2006)

And here's Delia Smith's orange marmalade B&BP which is a standard British favourite nowadays.  It's a great twist on old-fashioned bread n but pud!  I can't seem to get rid of the underlining, nor the highlighting from the forum search I conducted to find it.

Here's the Delia Smith pudding. Highly recommended by members of my family!

2 rounded tablespoons dark chunky orange marmalade

6 slices white bread, from a good-quality large loaf, 1/2 inch (1 cm) thick with crusts left on
2 oz (50 g) softened butter
10 fl oz (275 ml) whole milk
2.5 fl oz (60 ml) double cream
3 large eggs
3 oz (75 g) sugar
grated zest 1 large orange
1 level tablespoon demerara sugar
1 oz (25 g) candied peel, finely chopped

To serve: crème fraiche or chilled pouring cream
A baking dish, base 7 x 9 inches (18 x 23 cm) and 2 inches (5cm) deep, lightly buttered.

First, generously butter the slices of bread on one side, then spread the marmalade on 3 of these slices, and put the other 3 slices on top (buttered side down) so you've got 3 rounds of sandwiches. Now spread some butter over the top slice of each sandwich and cut each one into quarters to make little triangles or squares.

Then arrange the sandwiches, butter side up, overlapping each other in the baking dish and standing almost upright. After that, whisk the milk, cream, eggs and sugar together and pour this all over the bread. Scatter the surface of the bread with the grated orange zest, demerara sugar and candied peel, then place the pudding on a high shelf and bake it for 35-40 minutes until it's puffy and golden and the top crust is crunchy.

Serve the pudding straight from the oven while it's still puffy, with either crème fraîche or chilled pouring cream.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 23, 2006)

ishbel- that recipe sounds great! What is demerara sugar though?


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 23, 2006)

Demerara sugar comes from Mauritius and is very popular in the UK to give a caramel flavour to cakes and puddings.  I found a site which shows a packet of the sugar
http://shopstashtea.com/300312.html


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 23, 2006)

all of thiat sounds so nice.  Im gonna try a couple of the recipes this weekend and see what looks and tastes good enough for my very picky teacher.

luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 23, 2006)

If your 'very picky teacher' isn't impressed by the Delia Smith recipe - she needs to re-train!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 23, 2006)

grumblebee - if I mess this up too badly I am sure Ishbel will correct me ...

Demerara sugar contains some of the molasses from processing - like brown sugar in the Americas. The major difference (all things being equal) is that the sugar crystals are larger ... something akin to the size of Kosher salt compared to table salt.

While it will not be "exactly" the same ... here in North America the nearest thing we can find would be light brown sugar.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 23, 2006)

Michael
Far be it from me to correct you!  I have trouble enough trying to correlate the differences between UK, European, US and Canadian terminology!


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 26, 2006)

Well my prac (Kim) is today and again we will be taking photos of the end result so i will post them again. Wish me luck

Luv Kim & Krysten


----------



## RDG (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know if this one can satisfy your requirements....It was a drink so old and traditional in North of Italy, that now is nearly no more known...When I was a child, my grandfather was giving me behind the shoulders of my grand mother: " NO WINE to a child!!!"
And he: "Wine ? It's milk! And moreover he must grow up...."
In a glass: 3/4 well frozen milk, 1/4 red wine, 1/2 tsp of sugar (or what you like). Mix and drink
Pay attention: _absolutely_ no wine with some gas inside. Otherwise, the milk will become cheese...... . And it's no possible to prepare it in advance, for the same reason....


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 27, 2006)

hi its me again.  just wondering isf anyone had any serving ideas for my (krysten) Bread and Butter Pudding.

luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 27, 2006)

If you make it in individual ramekins, sprinkle with a little icing sugar just before serving.

Make it in a larger dish and cut a 'diamond' shaped portion and serve with either creme fraiche or double cream.  If you make the marmalade one - then you could add a little orange zest to the cream.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 27, 2006)

RDG
These are pupils at a school. I somehow doubt that their teachers will allow alcoholic beverages as part of their syllabus.


----------



## RDG (Feb 28, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> RDG
> These are pupils at a school. I somehow doubt that their teachers will allow alcoholic beverages as part of their syllabus.


Really sorry, I've not read about pupils. I've read about traditional recipes. How old they are? We effectively don't consider 1/4 of glass of wine in 3/4 of milk an alcoolic drink....at least since twelve years age. Of course, much depends from the age......


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 28, 2006)

The alcohol laws in Australia are similar to those in the UK, I believe.  

What a parent chooses to let a child do in the privacy of their own home, and I always allowed my children a little wine if they ASKED for it from quite an early age, is different to allowing a school pupil to drink or use alcohol under the age allowed within countries' laws.


----------



## RDG (Feb 28, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> The alcohol laws in Australia are similar to those in the UK, I believe.
> 
> What a parent chooses to let a child do in the privacy of their own home, and I always allowed my children a little wine if they ASKED for it from quite an early age, is different to allowing a school pupil to drink or use alcohol under the age allowed within countries' laws.


Yesssss, madam..... 
Please only consider that I'm not obliged to know the laws of ALL the countries here represented. Is'nt it?
Could you ever forgive me?


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 28, 2006)

Jings, yer a thrawn bizzim.


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 28, 2006)

bah! how can u have milk with wine? that sounds kinda gross to us. However that could be cause weve never had alcohol but anyway. were 17 and it doesn't matter how old we are to our school cause no matter how old we are were not allowed to use alcohol. It's prohibited on school grounds. sorry for all the confusion. Kim finished her assignment and weve got a photo. she made a Baked Lemon cheesecake. here is the photo.

ok we have a problem the photo dosent wanna be here so were gonna post it later.
 
luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for clearing up the differences between AngloSaxon licensing laws and the Mediterranean, ladies!

Glad to hear that the dessert turned out so well.  Hope you get top marks for your assignment


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok Im going to try again to see if i can get the picture to show up.
 
Ok well its not going to work again so i will wait till monday till Krysten has done her prac and we will post both pictures at the same time. By the way she still needs to think of a way to serve bread and butter pudding. Anyone got any?

Luv Kim & Krysten (Well its only Kim here but anyway!)


----------

